# alittle help with static converter on bridgeport



## keith524 (Jan 12, 2015)

hey fellas, im having trouble wraping my head around how to hook this static phase converter to this series 1 j-head. its so simple yet im stumped. 

I have the original 4 wires coming in that where 3 phase power coming in. they are connected directly to the forward/reverse switch. the leads coming from the actual motor are also hooked to the F/R switch. 
I know I need to use 2 of the wires coming in @220) but what happens to the 3rd wire which happens to be hooked up to the F/R starter switch? 
its a Phaze-Pak static converter only has 2 wires. 
http://www.phazpak.com/phazpak standard.htm


----------



## Wheresmywrench? (Jan 12, 2015)

_I looked at the information on your phase converter and it is straight forward. L1 goes to the motor, then L2 goes to the motor AND to the phase converter the OTHER wire from the converters is your L3 to the motor. Now a few questions Why do yo have 4 sets of wires? Is this a two speed motor?? I ask because a 3 phase motor only has 3 wires L1/T1, L2/T2 and L3/T3. How many wires into the reversing switch? Really need to see a wiring diagram to see whats going on._


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2015)

I assume the original 4 wire cord has the following wires Red, White, Black, Green.  So just doing it by color, Connect L1 to Black, Connect L2 to White, also connect one Phazpac wire here, Connect the other PhazPac wire to Red.  Connect Green to ground on both ends (wall and machine).   If the motor is wired for 230 volt, don't do any rewiring in the motor box or in the switch.  If the motor is wired for 460 volt then you will need to reconnect it for 230 volt.


----------



## keith524 (Jan 13, 2015)

ok I guess where im stuck is, I will only have 220 coming into the box, which would be, red black or white and green/ground. where im lost is, the leads coming in from the original 3 phase cord where not hooked directly to the motor at all, they where connected to the red wires going to the F/R switch. so, would I basically replace the original leads, color by color with the new 220V cord and just connect the phase pak there on my incoming leads?


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 13, 2015)

Wheresmywrench? said:


> _I looked at the information on your phase converter and it is straight forward. L1 goes to the motor, then L2 goes to the motor AND to the phase converter the OTHER wire from the converters is your L3 to the motor. Now a few questions Why do yo have 4 sets of wires? Is this a two speed motor?? I ask because a 3 phase motor only has 3 wires L1/T1, L2/T2 and L3/T3. How many wires into the reversing switch? Really need to see a wiring diagram to see whats going on._



That sounds right to me.  I expect that the module contains some capacitors, some solid-state relays, and control electronics to do what my shop-made converter does with electromechanical relays.  I agree that we need a diagram to figure out the switching.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2015)

keith524 said:


> ok I guess where im stuck is, I will only have 220 coming into the box, which would be, red black or white and green/ground. where im lost is, the leads coming in from the original 3 phase cord where not hooked directly to the motor at all, they where connected to the red wires going to the F/R switch. so, would I basically replace the original leads, color by color with the new 220V cord and just connect the phase pak there on my incoming leads?



I think you have it.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 13, 2015)

You really out to think about ditching that static converter and go to a RPC or a VFD. You are loosing @ 1/3 of your power and you are not doing that motor any favors either. The motor will run smoother,cooler and more powerfully with either.

Randy


----------



## keith524 (Jan 14, 2015)

its sold, I have a phase-a-matic r7 converter, I was just trying to help the fella out I sold it too and hook it up for him before it left my house. thanks for the help guys.


----------

